# Qld Scarby 19Jun13 Will it happen?



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Prior to a fishing trip and mainly due to my memory not being really up to scratch, I jot down all particulars that could/would affect my outing.

Eg.

Wed 18 Jun 2013
Winds: SW 15 to 20 knots increasing to Southerly 20 to 25 knots in late afternoon
Seas: 1 to 1.2 Metres
Weather:	7˚ to 19˚&#8230; fine and sunny (Willy Weather Scarborough Qld) Isolated Showers (BOM)
Tides: 2 Mtrs @ 0506
0.4 Mtrs @ 1137
Moon Phase:	Sets @ 0136; Rises @ 1314; (sweet spots: 0914 to 1014)
1st Qtr plus 2 days
Moon below @ 0725 (split the time between moonset and rise) 
Sun times:	1st light @ 0609
Sunrise @ 0636

With this info on a small bit of paper contained in a sealed plastic zip bag kept in a sleeve pocket for quick reference, I feel that my chances (to put myself over the favoured positions at possibly the right times) are truly enhanced.

Good theory, eh?

On Wednesday, although reasonably strong winds were predicted, I thought that I'd hug the close-in protection afforded by the high cliffs, and if the strong winds didn't eventuate or were delayed for a while, pop out and do my thing until the winds sent me back.

Right! On the water just before 0600, stooging along known tracks and the koolie picked up two legal tailor, one almost to the 50cm mark&#8230; both sent back for a further swim.

Wanting to be at what I considered to be my "best chance" spot well before what I considered my "best chance" time, I pointed the yak in that direction and trolled along. No further hiccoughs occurred (that means no more koolie caught tailor) and I found myself going through the drift motions quite early, watching the sun come up, in fact.

Going by another "moon event" catch, the bite began ten minutes before and lasted till ten minutes after, so my expectations were geared up for close to 0715 and perhaps to last till 0735.

By that time, I had the drift sorted out and could hit the exact spot precisely&#8230; how did I know that? Each time I did, my bottom searching lilelechick would snag on the structure! Damn! Back-track, retrieve the lure, check the hook-point and leader for damage&#8230; touch up hook point and re-tie leader to lure&#8230;

As I was really too early for my calculated times, this occurred several times, and next thing I knew, it was 0725&#8230; I'd just cast my thread-line outfit out, looked at my watch, and thought, "Well, that didn't work!"

Wham! the overhead outfit dived sea-wards! Fish on!

Line tearing off, hoping my other outfit that I'd just cast wouldn't get in the way, I got on with the job in hand&#8230; plenty of head-shaking&#8230; snapper? jew? Big tailor? Nah&#8230; methinks snapper. After plenty of to and fro, a snapper appears, and pretty soon I slide it over onto my spray-skirt/work-bench. On with the lip-grips then&#8230;

Piccie time&#8230; measure&#8230; 54cm (that all? Fought well above that)&#8230; de-hook and slide him back into the briny.

Now, what was I thinking? "Well, that didn't work!" Perhaps I was just a trifle early with that assumption.

That was the first time I've ever had that happen&#8230; ie pre-judge time of bite and have it happen right on the dot. (I did say the bite would begin and end 10 minutes either side of that time, but, right on the time? Wow!)

After I settled down, back to the business of hooking more snapper&#8230; however&#8230; that must be the shortest bite session of all time&#8230; it just didn't happen&#8230;

Until about an hour later, just when I was thinking of heading other places&#8230; off goes the same outfit again&#8230; Mmmm&#8230; this one seems a trifle bigger&#8230; plenty of head-shaking, and ripping line off against reasonable drag&#8230; nice one Jimbo&#8230; after piccies, this time the tail reaches the 60cm mark! Beauty! Slip him back to tell his mates what a nice bloke I am letting him go home.

Within 10 minutes, the Zman flat-tail's got another one by the lip! Took a bit longer to subdue this feller, but all the line-taking and head-shaking was in vain, and over the side it came&#8230; much bigger, and this one registered 71cm, then back to his mates as well.

When I took this one's photo, I couldn't fit it all into the shot, so tried for another&#8230; that's when the camera's batteries ran out, so when I'd calmed down after letting the fish go, I replaced the batteries.

However&#8230; I could have waited until I got home, 'cos although I hit the beach around 1030 after the wind direction changed and really came on strong, I never caught another fish that day, so didn't need the camera again.

Hell, I didn't need any more fish&#8230; I'd had a wonderful few hours!

Cheers all&#8230; Jimbo

PS Sorry about the photo quality... flash didn't work for the first one, and my arms weren't extended far enough for the biggest snapper... J


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Jimbo slays 'em. 

All in 4.5 hours! :shock:


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Gotta be happy with that jimbo. Well done.
Tristan.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work Jim (fish whisperer) pffft who am I kidding TC it still is haha


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good results Jim


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

nice Jim


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

indiedog said:


> Smartass.....
> 
> But really, that's a cracker session and just reward for your effort. Also great information you have shared Jimbo. Hope it doesn't bite you on the butt.


Actually I hope it does bite him. One day, before I die, I hope to catch two or three fish, while Jimbo donuts, and not one of them when the stars or moon or KFC's align. :lol:


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

I would be over the moon with ANY of those fish!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Trev noticed a technicality that I'd missed... the fish size began with the tailor at 35, 47, snapper at 54, 60 then 71cm...

I should have stayed there... if I had, the magic Metre might have been achieved!

Sometimes I'm a trifle thick between the ears.



bruus said:


> Nice work Jim (fish whisperer) pffft who am I kidding TC it still is haha


Keep it up, Daniel... your time is comin'...

Jimbo



kayakone said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> > Smartass.....
> ...


If you can recall, Trev me boy, you did that once when you first started out... two double hook-ups on snapper within twenty metres of me (who could only catch one fish).

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Its 8am Jim... Shouldn't you be on the water already?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Bretto said:


> Its 8am Jim... Shouldn't you be on the water already?


Quite correct Brett... usually I'd be there... but just lately I've had plenty of days when I've been wet and cold, plus when I arrive home, have lots of wet gear to dry...

In other words... I woossed out! Instead, I did a 12 kilometre walk in the rain! explain the rationale behind that please!

All I have to dry after that is my rain-coat and runners!

Jimbo


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I bet Trev's out there slaying them ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Nup. I woosed too.

I'm walking and singing in the rain, waiting for more pleasant fishing weather. Saturday/Sunday?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

That's funny when you think about it... two of us woossed out on fishing in the rain, but we both went walking in the rain!

Doesn't figure, does it!

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

That's funny when you think about it... two of us woossed out on fishing in the rain, but we both went walking in the rain!

Doesn't figure, does it!

Jimbo


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I just got a all from my stink boater mate and am on my way out there now. Should have the place to ourselves


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Jim
That's a solid snapper to heave outa the rocks! 
Awesome work mate
C ya out there
Wayne


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

On fire as usual Jimbo!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

BIGKEV said:


> Well I just got a all from my stink boater mate and am on my way out there now. Should have the place to ourselves


Did you and your stinkie mate do any good in the rain, Kev? Some of my best results have come on wet days.

But wet AND COLD just didn't appeal to me, specially thinking about it while in a nice warm bed! ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Can't be @*cked writing a report, but when I saw you last out scarby way K1 I got a 73 cm beauty on the troll.

Yesterday I marked a great Bream spot


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

actionsurf said:


> Can't be @*cked writing a report, but when I saw you last out scarby way K1 I got a 73 cm beauty on the troll.
> 
> Yesterday I marked a great Bream spot


So I'm stalking you next week Ron :lol:

I went out there about a week ago for the first time in a long time. Plenty of fish caught, the majority were the wrong species though.


----------

